

Currently, IO.js is faster than Node.js - Pharohbot
http://www.quora.com/Is-IO-js-faster-than-Node-js?__snids__=814256500%2C814236812%2C814227287%2C814224455&__nsrc__=2&share=1

======
DigitalSea
TL;DR: IO.js is faster because it is running an up-to-date version of V8, not
because of any optimisations or code contributions that Node does not
currently have.

~~~
socceroos
Thanks for saving me from reading through that entire article. I spend too
much time gleaning lessons from articles and too little time actually making
mistakes!

